# East Kent Horsewatch



## East Kent Horsewatch (1 December 2010)

Hello,
For any of you who have contacted me in relation to the above I'm sorry to announce that I am unable to continue with the Horsewatch in my role as a police officer. Thank you so much for the support you've shown.


----------



## spike123 (1 December 2010)

I am sorry to hear this.You have done a great job in getting people aware of what is going on in the area.Will anyone be taking over the role of horse watch or will this mean the end of it?


----------



## East Kent Horsewatch (23 December 2010)

Just to confuse you all I've continued East Kent Horsewatch as a private individual, there are now over 900 members on Facebook and others who I email direct. I'm working on a website which will contain Crime Prevention advice etc and I now have an email address of eastkenthorsewatch@hotmail.co.uk
I'm finding that is working really well and its great to be able to share information across such a wide area. If there is anyone who isn't in East Kent and would like to join please do and the more information we share the less opportunities there are for crime to occur.
I'm hoping to find some funding to produce signs that can be fixed to gates etc to warn potential offenders that they are in an East Kent Horsewatch area and a tack marking kit so we can get saddles stamped etc and have a register where details can be held, so watch this space and please come and join me!!
Hope to see you soon 
Di


----------

